# Fined if Wild Camping - The Parrog Fishguard Harbour



## mgdav

I thought members would be interested to know that Pembrokeshire County Council, in all their wisdom, have recently erected two signs. You run the chance of being fined £50. The signs also states that you must not sleep or camp in the car park and you must park within the designated lines.
Why they have decided this, I honestly do not know. I live very nearby and take the dog for a walk there most days and as far as I am aware, I have never (apart from once with a person who decided to park his car and caravan the opposite way to the lines), have heard of any of the locals complaining.


----------



## badger

It's a car park and not a camp site....................Just stating the obvious, please stay calm.............it's what the council would if you asked.
(not being controwhatsit honest)


----------



## mgdav

Hi Badger,
I am only letting people know. There are usually about three or four Motorhomes/Caravans parked there most days (four this evening). I would not want anyone to be fined.


----------



## pippin

It is all designed to:

1] Raise money by "fines"

&

2] Lose more money than gained because visitors will take theirs elsewhere and local traders will close.

Simple British logic.

Now, my visit to Brittany at the weekend showed how to do it properly.

I actually stayed _en famille_ with the mayor of a 7,500 inhabitant town - Lesneven.

His municipalité actually provides a small site (within view of his nice house!) for "travellers", who cause no mess or bother.

Two signposted _Aires de Campingcar_ are provided for motorhomers.

I asked him why.

His reply was that it brings in visitors who spend money and it is also part of their culture of welcome and pride in their town.

Says it all really.


----------



## firewood

hi is this the one down the big hill or the one by the ferry.
thanks bob


----------



## Briarose

mgdav said:


> I thought members would be interested to know that Pembrokeshire County Council, in all their wisdom, have recently erected two signs. You run the chance of being fined £50. The signs also states that you must not sleep or camp in the car park and you must park within the designated lines.
> Why they have decided this, I honestly do not know. I live very nearby and take the dog for a walk there most days and as far as I am aware, I have never (apart from once with a person who decided to park his car and caravan the opposite way to the lines), have heard of any of the locals complaining.


Do you think they have decided to follow Clacton council :wink: what we really all need is some French Councillors running our towns...........I wonder if twinning would help :wink:

I for one really feel that the UK has no idea esp those on Councils.


----------



## ozwhit

hi everyone as i come come from clacton, i cannot understand the mentality of the council , they banned the radio 1 roadshow , too much traffic congestion , but.............. what about the revenue it brings in to all the traders , who pay there rates to guess who ? yep the council. they complained about the motorhomers leaving mess , theres no way any motorhome owner would leave a mess , its more than likely the day trippers , just another easy target , theres no ryme or reason to it .


----------



## Briarose

ozwhit said:


> hi everyone as i come come from clacton, i cannot understand the mentality of the council , they banned the radio 1 roadshow , too much traffic congestion , but.............. what about the revenue it brings in to all the traders , who pay there rates to guess who ? yep the council. they complained about the motorhomers leaving mess , theres no way any motorhome owner would leave a mess , its more than likely the day trippers , just another easy target , theres no ryme or reason to it .


Hi have you seen the topic ref Clacton Council and MHs ?


----------



## 116388

I expect the signs are made from aluminium, fixed on with a couple of bolts and will have a decent scrap value. Get my drift? :wink: 

Shane.....


----------



## phil4francoise

Typical uk mentality I am afraid which is why I live in France for as many months as I can. Camping cars allowed and catered for everywhere you go


----------



## jhelm

A little off topic but, we drove down to Mantova last weekend and I noticed so many campers on the road and parked in all the possible places that it made me think the they are becoming so common that all the countries of Europe are going to have to make every effort to accommodate them or have some sort of revolution on their hands.

I can imagine camper "sit ins" hundreds of them blocking the access to small towns demanding places to park and camp for reasonable fees.


----------



## mgdav

In answer to Bob's query:
It's the car park at the harbour entrance (Down the hill, 1st exit off the roundabout towards Goodwick/Fishguard Harbour). I will check the Nunnery car park later (2nd exit towards Fishguard and on the left), when I take the dog for a walk and let you know if there are any signs erected there.


----------



## firewood

mgdav said:


> In answer to Bob's query:
> It's the car park at the harbour entrance (Down the hill, 1st exit off the roundabout towards Goodwick/Fishguard Harbour). I will check the Nunnery car park later (2nd exit towards Fishguard and on the left), when I take the dog for a walk and let you know if there are any signs erected there.


thanks i will be over there from the 16 may


----------



## SpeedyDux

I live in an area where the Council is basically declaring war on private motoring, whether it's cars, 4x4s, or MHs. They want to force us all to use rapid transit schemes that don't exist and probably never will.

So don't take it too personally if the zealots fine you just for relaxing in your MH.

SD


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

This is such a shame. A couple of years ago we spent a lovely overnight there, along with quite a few trucks. The truck drivers were wonderful and put a protective ring round us. They left at 0300 but we never heard a sound.
We patronised both the filling station and the Spar (?) across the road. I think they will lose a lot of overnighters custom through no fault of their own.

Just think of the number of village shops that have had to close through lack of business. Two or three MH's staying nearby might have saved these valuable assets for the local people to enjoy.


----------



## mgdav

Just arrived back after my walk and have made note of the wording on the signs, as follows:

It is an offence: (Excess Charge £50)

1. To park other than wholly within a parking bay.
2. To park in either a set aside or reserved bay.
3. To use any part of the car park for sleeping, camping, or cooking.
4. To carry out any activity in this parking place in connection with the offering for sale or hire of any article or service to persons in or near the car park.
5. To make a loud noise so as to disturb or annoy residents or users of the parking place.

All is not lost; there is still a chance to park where there are no signs:
1. At the bottom of the hill (New Bypass) going towards the harbour. (1st exit off the roundabout and on the left opposite the Seaview Hotel. Approximately 12 spaces).
2. 2nd exit off the roundabout towards Fishguard and about 15mtrs on the left below the Convent. Approximately 10 spaces.


----------



## mgdav

Sorry, the 1st car park without a sign is on the right opposite the Seaview Hotel, not the left.


----------



## tonyt

Simplelife said:


> I expect the signs are made from aluminium, fixed on with a couple of bolts and will have a decent scrap value. Get my drift? :wink:
> 
> Shane.....


.... and a can of that special Diagonal Stiped Red Paint and you've got yourself a nice bicyle warning board for Portugal etc.


----------



## thePassants

Simplelife said:


> I expect the signs are made from aluminium, fixed on with a couple of bolts and will have a decent scrap value. Get my drift? :wink:
> 
> Shane.....


Good point; to be enforceable, parking restrictions have to be correctly and legibly displayed at the time of the alleged offence.

Signs which are missing, or defaced, preclude enforcement of the penalty...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I reckon those who aren't afraid to wild camp should make a protest and go enmasse and fill the place up and see if they dare book us all.

Kev.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.
I could say I cant stand Wales and the negative attitude there.

But I wont because its rude :roll: .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's them sheep, it rots their brains.

Kev.


----------



## time-traveller

mgdav said:


> I thought members would be interested to know that Pembrokeshire County Council, in all their wisdom, have recently erected two signs. You run the chance of being fined £50. The signs also states that you must not sleep or camp in the car park and you must park within the designated lines.
> Why they have decided this, I honestly do not know. I live very nearby and take the dog for a walk there most days and as far as I am aware, I have never (apart from once with a person who decided to park his car and caravan the opposite way to the lines), have heard of any of the locals complaining.


MGDAV - you're so helful and enthusiatic - is there ANY way we can help you get on the Council? As a sort of 5th column ....


----------



## pippin

Perhaps the sensible attitude would be to approach the relevant council and enquire as to the reasoning behind the new restrictions.


----------



## loddy

Kev I am on your side I could block a town on my own, wouldn't that be a gass to bloke a town for a few hours to show them us Motorhomers mean business

Loddy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It'd certainly be a laugh, what would they do if we all parked up, got legless, they'd be well stuffed, as they couldn't force us to drive them away, they wouldn't want to drive them. so it's be a blow for the freedom fighters :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kev. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## pippin

So, how does a night in the cells sound then?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All nice and cosy Hic :lilangel: :wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## 116388

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It'd certainly be a laugh, what would they do if we all parked up, got legless, they'd be well stuffed, as they couldn't force us to drive them away, they wouldn't want to drive them. so it's be a blow for the freedom fighters :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Kev. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


In answer to your question: They would arrest you, throw you in a cell for a night or two until you were charged. Impound your motorhome. Add at least 9 points to your licence so that your insurance company would cancel your policy and put you on the nationwide blacklist. Not that much of a laugh really when you look at the small print.

[Moderator edit: comments removed]

Shane.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

rubbish


----------



## Jezport

If you park in Bridlington, even on streets where no warning signs are erected. East Yorkshire County Council are sticking letters on MH windows threatening the owners with fines of upto £1000 for the crime of sleeping in your vehicle.

I will not be stopping in Bridlington again. It is such a shame that a council takes it upon it self to destroy trade for a town in the way that the council has done in Bridlington. There are so may disabled and residents parking spaces in the centre that around a third of the shops are either shut, closing soon or are trading while trying to dispose of their lease.

So unfortunatly for the shops in Bridlington. I shall take my trade elswhere, where motorhomes are more welcome.


----------



## 116388

Kev_n_Liz said:


> rubbish


Say that to a copper when you get legless and return to your motorhome. You WILL be arrested and put in a cell for the night. You WILL be charged accordingly thus magistrates WILL have points added to your licence which WILL alter your insurance premium. What's rubbish about that?


----------



## 116388

You might all get away with it on a technicality but all you need is that idiot cop you mentioned and a tough judge and he'll nail you all up and rightly so. Don't you think getting drunk and trying to play with the law in irresponsible and that the police could make better use of their time than baby sitting you lot? No wonder some motorhomers get a bad name. If driving DON'T drink, that's the message and certainly don't make a spectacle of yourself to impress your mates.


----------



## passionwagon

Jezport said:


> If you park in Bridlington, even on streets where no warning signs are erected. East Yorkshire County Council are sticking letters on MH windows threatening the owners with fines of upto £1000 for the crime of sleeping in your vehicle.
> 
> I will not be stopping in Bridlington again. It is such a shame that a council takes it upon it self to destroy trade for a town in the way that the council has done in Bridlington. There are so may disabled and residents parking spaces in the centre that around a third of the shops are either shut, closing soon or are trading while trying to dispose of their lease.
> 
> So unfortunatly for the shops in Bridlington. I shall take my trade elswhere, where motorhomes are more welcome.


 :!: Has anyone asked the council what regulation allows them to fine peolple sleeping in a vehicle on the highway :roll:


----------



## jhelm

mgdav said:


> Just arrived back after my walk and have made note of the wording on the signs, as follows:
> 
> It is an offence: (Excess Charge £50)
> 
> 1. To park other than wholly within a parking bay.
> 2. To park in either a set aside or reserved bay.
> 3. To use any part of the car park for sleeping, camping, or cooking.
> 4. To carry out any activity in this parking place in connection with the offering for sale or hire of any article or service to persons in or near the car park.
> 5. To make a loud noise so as to disturb or annoy residents or users of the parking place.
> 
> All is not lost; there is still a chance to park where there are no signs:
> 1. At the bottom of the hill (New Bypass) going towards the harbour. (1st exit off the roundabout and on the left opposite the Seaview Hotel. Approximately 12 spaces).
> 2. 2nd exit off the roundabout towards Fishguard and about 15mtrs on the left below the Convent. Approximately 10 spaces.


All is not lost they haven't banned having sex in your van.


----------



## firewood

whats sex


----------



## yozz

Simplelife said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to a copper when you get legless and return to your motorhome. You WILL be arrested and put in a cell for the night. You WILL be charged accordingly thus magistrates WILL have points added to your licence which WILL alter your insurance premium. What's rubbish about that?
Click to expand...

You seem really sure about this. Is it something you've done yourself?


----------



## yozz

It does seem that local councils in this country are effectively shooting themselves in the foot by trying to ban motorhomes from staying overnight. When you look at the progressive and welcoming attitude in say France it really does put this country to shame.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All it takes for evil to rule is for good people to do nothing.

Councils are evil, we good peeps, DUH.

Let us ponder a moment, it won't take much to ban us from town centres, or any car park at any time, it'll be too late.

And I didn't mention drink driving, not much point in posting if you don't read it properly is there, I said in plain English give your keys to the MH in front, you then do not have a vehicle to drive, it is not an offence to carry someones keys for them, it is not an offence to have a jar or three, it is an offence to drink and drive, but they do have to prove it, a bit difficult if you don't have the keys, to make it more difficult to prosecute, give all the MH keys to a designated non drinker, and tell him to come back in the morning.


Simples 

Kev.

PS this Devils advocate is hard work sometimes.


----------



## 116388

yozz said:


> Simplelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> Say that to a copper when you get legless and return to your motorhome. You WILL be arrested and put in a cell for the night. You WILL be charged accordingly thus magistrates WILL have points added to your licence which WILL alter your insurance premium. What's rubbish about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem really sure about this. Is it something you've done yourself?
Click to expand...

Yes Yozz, not drinking and driving is something I've always done.

Shane.....


----------



## yozz

Simplelife said:


> Yes Yozz, not drinking and driving is something I've always done.
> 
> Shane.....


That's good to know Shane. Not what I asked you, but good to know anyway :wink: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Still rubbish, (sorry Simplelife, I went outside, and didn't realise I'd posted just one word) what stupid cop is going to nick 30 MH drivers, we each give keys to the MH in front, what offence is there other than parking, it's still legal to get legless I believe, and the publicity would make them look the idiots some of them appear to be.
> 
> Kev


Nuff said, maybe we should agree to disagree, it'll never happen in this country, not enough balls anymore, all we seem to do is nitpick, speak with hindsight, and whine all the time.

Kev.


----------



## Jezport

passionwagon said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you park in Bridlington, even on streets where no warning signs are erected. East Yorkshire County Council are sticking letters on MH windows threatening the owners with fines of upto £1000 for the crime of sleeping in your vehicle.
> 
> I will not be stopping in Bridlington again. It is such a shame that a council takes it upon it self to destroy trade for a town in the way that the council has done in Bridlington. There are so may disabled and residents parking spaces in the centre that around a third of the shops are either shut, closing soon or are trading while trying to dispose of their lease.
> 
> So unfortunatly for the shops in Bridlington. I shall take my trade elswhere, where motorhomes are more welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> :!: Has anyone asked the council what regulation allows them to fine peolple sleeping in a vehicle on the highway :roll:
Click to expand...

Heres what East Riding of Yorkshire Council say in their letter which they put on windscreens.

Due to concerns raised by residents East Riding of Yorkshire Council is investigating all reports of mobile homes parked on the highway where it is reported that occupants may be residing in the vehicle overnight. Accordingley it has come to my attention that your vehicle has been parked overnight on

I am therefore writing to inform you that it is an offence to reside in a vehicle overnight whilst parked on a public highway. East Riding of Yorkshire Council may persuelegal action under Section 77 of the criminal Justice and Public order Act 1994 and you could be liable to a fine upto £1000.

There are numerous camp sites in the Bridlington area that provide overnight parking facilities for mobile homes. I would recommend you use one of these sites.

Yours sincerely
John Ray
Parking Supervisor


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Section 77 of the criminal Justice and Public order Act 1994

is as follows

Powers to remove unauthorised campers
77Power of local authority to direct unauthorised campers to leave land
(1)If it appears to a local authority that persons are for the time being residing in a vehicle or vehicles within that authority's area-
(a)on any land forming part of a highway;
(b)on any other unoccupied land; or
(c)on any occupied land without the consent of the occupier,the authority may give a direction that those persons and any others with them are to leave the land and remove the vehicle or vehicles and any other property they have with them on the land.
(2)Notice of a direction under subsection (1) must be served on the persons to whom the direction applies, but it shall be sufficient for this purpose for the direction to specify the land and (except where the direction applies to only one person) to be addressed to all occupants of the vehicles on the land, without naming them.
(3)If a person knowing that a direction under subsection (1) above has been given which applies to him-
(a)fails, as soon as practicable, to leave the land or remove from the land any vehicle or other property which is the subject of the direction, or
(b)having removed any such vehicle or property again enters the land with a vehicle within the period of three months beginning with the day on which the direction was given,he commits an offence and is liable on summary conviction to a fine not exceeding level 3 on the standard scale.
(4)A direction under subsection (1) operates to require persons who re-enter the land within the said period with vehicles or other property to leave and remove the vehicles or other property as it operates in relation to the persons and vehicles or other property on the land when the direction was given.
(5)In proceedings for an offence under this section it is a defence for the accused to show that his failure to leave or to remove the vehicle or other property as soon as practicable or his re-entry with a vehicle was due to illness, mechanical breakdown or other immediate emergency.
(6)In this section-
"land" means land in the open air;
"local authority" means-
(a)in Greater London, a London borough or the Common Council of the City of London;
(b)in England outside Greater London, a county council, a district council or the Council of the Isles of Scilly;
(c)in Wales, a county council or a county borough council;
"occupier"rson entitled to possession of the land by virtue of an estate or interest held by him;
"vehicle" includes-
(a)any vehicle, whether or not it is in a fit state for use on roads, and includes any body, with or without wheels, appearing to have formed part of such a vehicle, and any load carried by, and anything attached to, such a vehicle; and
(b)a caravan as defined in section 29(1) of the [1960 c. 62.] Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act 1960;
and a person may be regarded for the purposes of this section as residing on any land notwithstanding that he has a home elsewhere.
(7)Until 1st April 1996, in this section "local authority" means, in Wales, a county council or a district council.

Kev.


----------



## Jezport

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Section 77 of the criminal Justice and Public order Act 1994
> 
> is as follows
> 
> Powers to remove unauthorised campers
> 77Power of local authority to direct unauthorised campers to leave land
> (1)If it appears to a local authority that persons are for the time being residing in a vehicle or vehicles within that authority's area-
> (a)on any land forming part of a highway;
> (b)on any other unoccupied land; or
> (c)on any occupied land without the consent of the occupier,the authority may give a direction that those persons and any others with them are to leave the land and remove the vehicle or vehicles and any other property they have with them on the land.
> (2)Notice of a direction under subsection (1) must be served on the persons to whom the direction applies, but it shall be sufficient for this purpose for the direction to specify the land and (except where the direction applies to only one person) to be addressed to all occupants of the vehicles on the land, without naming them.
> (3)If a person knowing that a direction under subsection (1) above has been given which applies to him-
> (a)fails, as soon as practicable, to leave the land or remove from the land any vehicle or other property which is the subject of the direction, or
> (b)having removed any such vehicle or property again enters the land with a vehicle within the period of three months beginning with the day on which the direction was given,he commits an offence and is liable on summary conviction to a fine not exceeding level 3 on the standard scale.
> (4)A direction under subsection (1) operates to require persons who re-enter the land within the said period with vehicles or other property to leave and remove the vehicles or other property as it operates in relation to the persons and vehicles or other property on the land when the direction was given.
> (5)In proceedings for an offence under this section it is a defence for the accused to show that his failure to leave or to remove the vehicle or other property as soon as practicable or his re-entry with a vehicle was due to illness, mechanical breakdown or other immediate emergency.
> (6)In this section-
> "land" means land in the open air;
> "local authority" means-
> (a)in Greater London, a London borough or the Common Council of the City of London;
> (b)in England outside Greater London, a county council, a district council or the Council of the Isles of Scilly;
> (c)in Wales, a county council or a county borough council;
> "occupier"rson entitled to possession of the land by virtue of an estate or interest held by him;
> "vehicle" includes-
> (a)any vehicle, whether or not it is in a fit state for use on roads, and includes any body, with or without wheels, appearing to have formed part of such a vehicle, and any load carried by, and anything attached to, such a vehicle; and
> (b)a caravan as defined in section 29(1) of the [1960 c. 62.] Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act 1960;
> and a person may be regarded for the purposes of this section as residing on any land notwithstanding that he has a home elsewhere.
> (7)Until 1st April 1996, in this section "local authority" means, in Wales, a county council or a district council.
> 
> Kev.


In other words if they ask you to move, you ave to do so when reasonable to do so.

But you can come back after 3 months and stay until they ask you to move again.

The letter that is does not ask the vehicle owner to move and is therfore a waste of council paper and time.


----------



## loddy

About drinking and returning to your Motor home under the influence.

It is not against the law even with your keys in you pocket/ ign if there is NO intent to drive.

Loddy

p.s I have balls Kev which town is first on the list


----------



## 116388

loddy said:


> About drinking and returning to your Motor home under the influence.
> 
> It is not against the law even with your keys in you pocket/ ign if there is NO intent to drive.


Loddy, are you saying that you can get totally wasted on booze, stagger back to your vehicle, put the keys in the ignition and not be breaking the law because you have no intent to drive?

How can a drunk person make a rational decision not to drive?

You might think you are not breaking the law but you are. Try it and see.

Shane.....


----------



## 101578

Loddy, are you saying that you can get totally wasted on booze, stagger back to your vehicle, put the keys in the ignition and not be breaking the law because you have no intent to drive?

How can a drunk person make a rational decision not to drive?
You might think you are not breaking the law but you are. Try it and see.
Shane.....[/quote]

If drunk,why would you put the keys in the ignition? 
That's if you can find your keys! 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

loddy said:


> About drinking and returning to your Motor home under the influence.
> 
> It is not against the law even with your keys in you pocket/ ign if there is NO intent to drive.
> 
> Loddy
> 
> p.s I have balls Kev which town is first on the list


not sure about the keys in your own pocket.

And we'd need to be a bigger party than just the two of us, but at least I know there is one other person on here, who won't just stand by and watch our liberties disappear.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've just been thinking about why this thread topic is annoying me so much.

I think it's because of the heavy handed approach, of sticking threats onto peoples Mh's, if they don't want people to overnight on their oh so precious land, just put up decent easy to read signs, tough enough not to get torn down by the first person to get annoyed with it.

Kev.

[Moderator edit: Comments removed]


----------



## loddy

Simple life and Leaky

You don't now what you are on about,

Let me explain I share my life with a MAGISRATE and she is dealing with this sort of thing all the time.
Being near Bristol the police often collect people off the Downs and outside clubs who have been sleeping/shagging in their cars with the engine running to keep warm, all under the influence but have no intention of driving (would you give up a shag to drive ?) the police take them to court but cannot prove INTENT,

The law might be an ass but they all get away with it.

So lets stop saying I am wrong cause I aint

Loddy


----------



## loddy

Simplelife

I just read your response to my Partner the Magistrate and asked if she would like to type a responce, she replied "I can't be bothered with simple minded people and if you would like to meet her face to face she will tell you how much she knows about the law"

Right who said anything about Mr Plod turning a blind eye?
Perhaps you are reading these posts too quick and not understanding whats going on.

Loddy

please note no  :lol: just :roll:


----------



## pippin

kev_n_liz posted:

_PS as it's in Wales they could probably not bother with the signs, as you can't read the buggers anyway, what is it with all these dual language signs, I've yet to meet a jock who can speak Galic for more than 10 seconds, *and the welsh only do it so you can't understand them*, and to prove they can same as other ethnic groups who only change language when you approach them, and they call us racist._

That is perhaps the most offensive, bigoted post that I have ever read on MHF.

I suspect that their will be a lot of Scots *Gaelic* speakers who will take issue about the slur on their linguistic abilities in their *mother* tongue.

The Welsh (and I have lived here for 30 years and learned the language and assimilated into the culture) do NOT generally speak *their* mother tongue just so that a monoglot English person cannot understand what is being said.

If you, kev_n_liz, *ever* gain full bilingual prowess that allows you to switch seamlessly between languages (perhaps even mid-sentence) then perhaps you might understand.

Road signs? I read them equally in Welsh or English with no confusion whatsoever. And so does a good proprtion of the people who inhabit this Celtic land - which is NOT England.

Cymru am Byth!

PS Perhaps you could learn to write correct English before posting.

Diolch yn fawr iawn.


----------



## 116388

pippin said:


> kev_n_liz posted:
> 
> _PS as it's in Wales they could probably not bother with the signs, as you can't read the buggers anyway, what is it with all these dual language signs, I've yet to meet a jock who can speak Galic for more than 10 seconds, *and the welsh only do it so you can't understand them*, and to prove they can same as other ethnic groups who only change language when you approach them, and they call us racist._
> 
> That is perhaps the most offensive, bigoted post that I have ever read on MHF.
> 
> I suspect that their will be a lot of Scots *Gaelic* speakers who will take issue about the slur on their linguistic abilities in their *mother* tongue.
> 
> The Welsh (and I have lived here for 30 years and learned the language and assimilated into the culture) do NOT generally speak *their* mother tongue just so that a monoglot English person cannot understand what is being said.
> 
> If you, kev_n_liz, *ever* gain full bilingual prowess that allows you to switch seamlessly between languages (perhaps even mid-sentence) then perhaps you might understand.
> 
> Road signs? I read them equally in Welsh or English with no confusion whatsoever. And so does a good proprtion of the people who inhabit this Celtic land - which is NOT England.
> 
> Cymru am Byth!
> 
> PS Perhaps you could learn to write correct English before posting.
> 
> Diolch yn fawr iawn.


 :lol: I was going to pick Kev up on that Welsh slant but thought it more appropriate that a true Celt came along and gave him the heave-ho!

It seems Kev makes all the 'put my foot in my mouth' posts, shame Liz does not have any input! :lol:

Kev, I think you're great mate, I really do. 

Shane.....


----------



## loddy

Simple brain sorry life

:? :? 

LODDY


----------



## Jezport

Leaky said:


> How can a drunk person make a rational decision not to drive?


I dont think that would work as a defence.

Mr Jones was too drunk to make a rational decision not to drive, therefore he is innocent M'lud :lol:


----------



## 101578

Jezport said:


> Leaky said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can a drunk person make a rational decision not to drive?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think that would work as a defence.
> 
> Mr Jones was too drunk to make a rational decision not to drive, therefore he is innocent M'lud :lol:
Click to expand...

Refering to an earlier post i quoted "Simple life's post"
I was trying to say; why should you put the keys in the ignition if you have no intention of driving? You are drunk and you get in your m/home,wouldn't you be wanting to get sleep? Wear it off til in the morning? 
Sober up,and keep keys out of the ignition, what's the problem?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Simplelife,

I refuse to comment on your insults, both to me and to others, but I don't think either of us won many friends today

Pippin, You have my apologies, as do all Welsh and Scottish people who I may have offended, I was trying to take the P1$$, went way too far and failed badly.

Kev.


----------



## pippin

Diolch, paid poen, dim ots!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just tried to respond to you in kind Pippin, but Babel Fish doesn't apparently recognise Welsh as a language ( http://babelfish.yahoo.com/ )

so I'll just say Thanks.

Kev.

How do these unenlightened people survive


----------



## 116388

Kev_n_Liz said:


> but I don't think either of us won many friends today
> 
> Kev.


Kevin,

Talking of insults, I upset a couple of kind people for sure but you vilified the entire Welsh nation. Well done you! 8)

Shane.....


----------



## Zebedee

I think that's enough now. 8O 

Honours are about even so I suggest you all kiss and make up before you get kicked off the thread!!  

The Mods have been very lenient, but please don't stretch the rules too far.

Zebedee
Moderating Team


----------



## peejay

Zebedee said:


> The Mods have been very lenient, but please don't stretch the rules too far.


Far too lenient, with apologies to the original poster and other reasoned replies, its about time this claptrap got moved to the members bar so we don't have to suffer it on the homepage.

Pete


----------



## 116388

Kev, Zebedee wants you to kiss me. :lol: I'm willing mate so get your kissing face on and pucker up!

Shane.....


----------



## Zebedee

:lol: :lol: @ Shane

Made I larf that did!! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

peejay said:


> with apologies to the original poster and other reasoned replies, its about time this claptrap got moved to the members bar so we don't have to suffer it on the homepage.Pete


I agree Pete, it seems this thread has been taken over by some members who have an axe to grind with each other. We - the mods - are not here to resolve arguments between members just to enforce the rules, which on this thread we failed to do but for reasons detailed by me further along in this post :wink:

This thread will be closed until we are able to remove offending posts/text then re-opened with offenders prevented from further contributions.

The mods have been patient, more than patient in this instance, in the hope that the members concered would correct their posting style by themselves, this appears to have failed in this instance.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi,

thread now re-opened :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## leprechaun

*Car parks*

At least you can get into the car parks........ I'm from Ireland and most of the car parks here have 2 metre height barriers. I have no idea why they are put up.

Frank


----------

